# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  20 YO What is the next step?

## polarbro

Hey all, 

Ive lurked here for a while but I think I am ready and willing finally to undergo whatever treatments necessary in order to keep what is left of my hair. 

I noticed that I had a receding hairline early on at around 17. My dad went bald so I always assumed I would be doomed. 

The thinning is starting to get worse. One weird thing Ive noticed is that right before an area will begin to thin, my scalp will get red, itchy, or dandruffy right before. Even though ive tried to take good care of it since I noticed the thinning. Also my hair just feels dry and crappy all the time now, like brittle almost. 

Anyways here are some pictures: 

This is about the best I can get it nowadays. 



My hairline....  :Frown:  



Top 



So what do you guys think? 

I was hoping it would maybe slow down but at this point I realize I either need to take serious action early, or just embrace it 100%. 
I am really scared about all the side effects ive read about from the standard meds for hair loss.....but ive made up my mind. Im willing to take whatever pill if it means I can keep what I have left. Would you believe I once had shoulder length blonde hair?  :Frown:  hahaha. oh well such is the irony of life I guess. 

Id appreciate any feedback or tips on the best course of action to reverse my hair loss. 

thanks  :Smile:

----------


## jman91

you seem to have good density and by recceded to about a NW2. Have ou tried finasteride? this may prevent any further loss :Smile: 

Nizoral 2&#37; shampoo will help with scalp irratation, its very wise to prevent scalp irritation as this is likely to exacerbate hair loss

----------


## Shan

The itch you refer to is the "DHT Itch".
This usually goes away after you begin Propecia.
If you seriously want to keep what you have which is pretty decent hair, then you should research FDA approved meds for hair-loss or google spex for more info.

----------


## clandestine

Propecia (finasteride) has the potential for sexual side effects; research these before committing.

----------


## Shan

> Propecia (finasteride) has the potential for sexual side effects; research these before committing.


 The side effects are very rare as with any medicine

----------


## polarbro

i have read about the side effects and i dont mind. 

it looks like my hair has gotten WAY worse over the past few days. 



the only thing ive done is change to head and shoulders.... in hopes of helping my scalp. 

sigh.... it looks like it might get to the point where i cant hide my balding  :Frown:

----------


## WarLord

Your hair is still good. Unlike in others, who start to act, when they are NW4+. 

Don't read internet forums spammed by hysterical hypochondriacs. All those "side effects" are rare (they occur in 2-3&#37; men), and they are often imaginary anyway. Recently, I read a post, where some guy ascribed his impotence to the use of the Nizoral shampoo. LOL Where will this insanity stop? 

If I were you, I would go directly on dutasteride (Avodart). Many guys here on this forum will discourage you from this decision, but after my own experience with finasteride (and reading posts of many other frustrated guys), I see no reason, why you should start with a less effective treatment, when you can go straight on the much more effective. Finasteride is not only less effective, but it also works slower. Basically, you can wait for the whole 1 year for some results, and end up disgusted and frustrated. 

Alternatively, you can measure your DHT levels, then go on finasteride, and after several weeks, you can measure it again. If your DHT falls below 20 ng/dl, it is very probable that you will experience success. If it doesn't happen, then don't waste your time and use dutasteride!

The addition of minoxidil to 5-AR blockers can help, if you are not satisfied with regrowth. But it is a life-long commitment. You must use it until the end of your life. If you quit it, you will experience a dramatic shed. BTW, the 5% version is weaker than 5-AR blockers, but don't understimate the power of minoxidil! Similarly like e.g. in the case of finasteride, there are good and bad responders to this drug. The bad responders achieve some success for few years (and not only due to bad response, but also due to terrible discipline in application), and then go to spread their agenda that "minoxidil won't maintain hair, no matter, what..." The good responders have been keeping their hair by minoxidil for 20+ years, and I have no reason to go to internet forums. I myself was on it for 15,5 years, until I added 5-AR blockers last year.

----------


## Aames

You look really good with long hair. I would get on fin or even duta if you want to take the plunge ASAP. Hopefully, you can maintain and grow a bit and continue doing the side-swept thing or perhaps a Johnny Depp style parting (he's been a NW2 for ages). Do your research on side effects first, of course.

----------


## polarbro

hey all, 

so another update, more hair loss. It looks like once again my hairline is receding even more. And in the exact same way everytime. see that red bump? that is a scab from the dry skin on my hairline which i always get right before the hair goes. I wash my hair everyday and try to keep a cleanish scalp the best i can. 

My question is:

Since I will still be in Uni for another month, is there anything I can do to stop this rapid hair loss? 

and then when i do get home how do I get on some treatment? Do I see a certain type of doctor? Or can I just ask for fin? 

thanks!

----------


## chrisis

> The side effects are very rare as with any medicine


 Whenever someone urges caution I don't quite get why you feel the need to dismiss it?

polarbro, consider Propecia very carefully and at least get some blood tests done to check how your testoserone and DHT levels are. I'd start yourself on a ketoconazole shampoo such as Nizoral or (better) Regenepure DR. Support this with a minoxidil based topical (I recommend the foam), but be prepared for a shed.

That's a good start.

Hope this helps.

----------


## BigThinker

Just get on fin.  

It takes time to work for most people, so you'll regret waiting (should you be seriously considering taking it in the first place).  Pissing around with ketocanazole exclusively is asinine -- the only ones who will tell you different are the ones who are afraid of finasteride.

Go see a dermatologist, get a prescription, get your blood work done. Blah, blah, blah, blah.  Just get on finasteride if you want your hair.

----------


## BigThinker

> because this "cautionary message" often implies a higher risk than really exists, leads them to propeciahelp (a website full of lies and propaganda), and prevents people from making informed decisions about the drug.
> 
> Yes a very small number of people experience sides, of those most will have them resolved by continuing with the treatment, and an even tinier minority claim that there are permanent sides (poorly documented and substantiated).
> 
> It's unwise to underestimate the power of the placebo effect. Scaring people about a drug only goes to further increase the incidence rate of sides. 
> 
> That said, i agree the ideal route is to get blood and hormone tests before getting on finasteride. Keto and minox would help a lot too, but you need to avoid using too many treatments at once. Since your hair loss appears aggressive i would say you're better off using finasteride first, then after 6-12 months consider adding more to your regimen.


 _thisssssssssssss_

----------


## polarbro

So I have finally gotten a hold of some 1mg Fin. I was very sure I wanted to take it for the longest time but of course I had to go snooping and man....some of these guys on the internet would act like this drug single handedly ruined their entire life. the only thing that is even remotely worrying is the sexual side effects lingering even after quitting. 

i know i have to make the decision for myself, but could someone point me in the right direction or google search that would lead to the proper studies? If these side affects are even less than 5% in men then I would have to say most of these guys have problems and just try to blame the drug. But if the percentage is up near 15-20% I might consider just buzzing my head.  


I really just want to take it till I am around 30 and can comfortably go bald. It just makes me sick to be so thin at 20.... 

Im sure this has been asked 10,000 times and apologize if so but can I really just nuke my body with this 1mg pill? I am reading guys talking about life altering affects after just 2 days of use..... 


pic included to update on the thinning.

----------


## Dan26

Hey man, 

I am not going to try and convince you to take fin or to not take fin. But I just want to give you some advice if you do decide to test it out. 

First step, get blood tests. This would include, most importantly, bioavailable testosterone, LH, FSH, DHEA, DHT if possible etc.

Secondly, start on a low dose. I'd suggest 0.05mg/day. You will hear mixed opinions on this approach. The two advantage of starting low, specifically at 0.05mg/day, is that,
1) Your DHT make a gradual increase rather than a rapid one. This is much easier on your body
2) Studies showed 0.05mg/day inhibited nearly the same amount of _scalp_ DHT as 1mg/day. Serum DHT was also decreased by 20&#37; less from the 0.05mg/day. This is an ideal situation!

Also some food for thought, I read this recently and was intrigued by it...
http://blog.alanjacobsmd.com/

----------


## BigThinker

> So I have finally gotten a hold of some 1mg Fin. I was very sure I wanted to take it for the longest time but of course I had to go snooping and man....some of these guys on the internet would act like this drug single handedly ruined their entire life. the only thing that is even remotely worrying is the sexual side effects lingering even after quitting. 
> 
> i know i have to make the decision for myself, but could someone point me in the right direction or google search that would lead to the proper studies? If these side affects are even less than 5&#37; in men then I would have to say most of these guys have problems and just try to blame the drug. But if the percentage is up near 15-20% I might consider just buzzing my head.  
> 
> I really just want to take it till I am around 30 and can comfortably go bald. It just makes me sick to be so thin at 20.... 
> 
> Im sure this has been asked 10,000 times and apologize if so but can I really just nuke my body with this 1mg pill? I am reading guys talking about life altering affects after just 2 days of use..... 
> 
> 
> pic included to update on the thinning.


 Dude, chill. 

You're balding.  Want to do something about it?  If so, just take ~1mg a day and move on with your life.  Googling "finasteride side effects" isn't doing you any favors.  Want the scientific literature?  Go to: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed

'Nuff said.

----------


## Dan26

Sorry on the above post I meant to say ''Your DHT make a gradual *decrease* rather than a rapid one.''

If you already have the mindset that you are very worried by side effects, and cannot overcome it, take this into consideration..

This study shows scalp and serum DHT reduction by daily doses of 0.01, 0.05, 0.2, 1, and 5mg.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10495374

unfortunately merck are tools and did not include 0.05mg/day in their dose ranging study, but even though its such a small dose, the effect on DHT is signifigant, and more importantly, on scalp DHT.

Their dose ranging studies do show that 1mg outperormed 0.2mg by 20-25% in terms of haircount, so that is another option for a dose to start at, as we know for certain its efficacy. Could always work your way up to 1mg if you have no side effects.

----------


## ryan555

> Dude, chill. 
> 
> You're balding.  Want to do something about it?  If so, just take ~1mg a day and move on with your life.  Googling "finasteride side effects" isn't doing you any favors.  Want the scientific literature?  Go to: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed
> 
> 'Nuff said.


 This.  Stop listening to the hysteria about this drug.  The people who have problems or claim to have problems are 1,000 times more vocal than the people who have no problems.  You are way too young to go bald unnecessarily and spend your 20's obsessed with hair loss.  Take the pill, get off the Internet, and go live life.

----------


## KO1

I second the fin daily. Take the drug, get off the internet, and move on with your life. Side effects are uncommon, and usually dissipate after stopping the drug. This drug is great for maintaining and keeping what you have, so the earlier you start, the better off you'll be. Most likely, taking fin will be very anticlimactic for you, you are unlikely to see side effects, shedding, or massive regrowth, but simply put, you'll feel the same as you were before, and have the same hair. 

For a real life case study on a similar drug, dutasteride, go to www dot twinshairloss dot com.

I can point you to double blind clinical trials for both fin and dut. I have attached a 10 year study on fin, and a study of fin v dut. I am not suggesting you take dut btw, just introducing you to the literature. Read up on this, and be knowledgeable!

----------


## KO1

> Hey man, 
> Also some food for thought, I read this recently and was intrigued by it...
> http://blog.alanjacobsmd.com/


 Good link btw, interesting stuff, and makes a lot of sense.

----------


## Breaking Bald

> Hey man, 
> 
> I am not going to try and convince you to take fin or to not take fin. But I just want to give you some advice if you do decide to test it out. 
> 
> First step, get blood tests. This would include, most importantly, bioavailable testosterone, LH, FSH, DHEA, DHT if possible etc.
> 
> Secondly, start on a low dose. I'd suggest 0.05mg/day. You will hear mixed opinions on this approach. The two advantage of starting low, specifically at 0.05mg/day, is that,
> 1) Your DHT make a gradual increase rather than a rapid one. This is much easier on your body
> 2) Studies showed 0.05mg/day inhibited nearly the same amount of _scalp_ DHT as 1mg/day. Serum DHT was also decreased by 20&#37; less from the 0.05mg/day. This is an ideal situation!
> ...


 What I don't understand is that if 0.05mg a day inhibits the same amount of DHT as a say 1mg, why would it help to reduce possible sides? And reduce your DHT gradually?

Secondly how do you get a dose as small as 0.05mg? Do you just keeping cutting up the pill?

----------


## KO1

Anecdotal reports indicate that lower doses of fin may reduce sides for some. But there is little reason to start on a lower dosage. Being afraid of sides does not make you more likely to get them.

OP should start with the recommended dosage for maximum efficacy. If sides persist, then you can move down to every other day etc.

----------


## Breaking Bald

But if it reduces DHT the same as other doses, why would it reduce side effects for some?

----------


## KO1

But it doesn't reduce DHT the same as others. Efficacy is dose dependent. I know people are going to try to refute this comment, but it is dose dependent. 5mg is better than 1mg is better than 0.2 mg is better than 0.01 mg. 1mg is the "sweet spot" as the dose response curve becomes *nearly flat* at that range.


You cannot take .5 mg fin EOD and expect it to be as good as 1mg fin ED.

----------


## The Dark Knight

I have basically the exact same recession as you OP, dandruffy and ithcy scalp with the red bumps and all, and then hair thinning and falling out.

I would recommend switching your current shampoo to a sulfate free one and using Nizoral the other times, like once or twice a week

Also, sorry to ask here but I've been thinking about taking propecia too but am also scared. I had really bad sides with 5% RU, I completely lost all sexual function but have now recovered, should I still take propecia?

----------


## polarbro

currently three days in and nothing to report in terms of sides. I will update later after months of treatment with pictures just so i can see the progression! the only thing i noticed was on day one i had a fling with some girl and right after i a mild pain in my urethra (kinda like I had to pee, even though i do everytime, but after that the feeling lingered) but it went away in about 5 minutes so i assumed that was just my body adjusting to the hormone shift. 

thanks for the reassurances, i knew i really had nothing to worry about but wanted to hear it from a few others. i wandered into propeciahelp by accident and whew i think "hysteria" is the right word. that said im still only a few days in. i am excited and will be very happy even if i only maintain what i currently have. seeing 10-15 hairs in my hand every time i shampoo my hair was more than enough for me to realize i am ready for the commitment (at least till i am at an acceptable age to bald :P). 

thx again guys.

----------


## polarbro

almost 2 weeks in and my hair is still thinning and shedding in shower. however i read that fin does come with a shed for some people and that real results do not appear until months into the treatment. 

but my hair definitely does feel lighter than before which is annoying but if I had not started maybe it would be even worse! 

no sides and even if some do appear I have pretty much resolved myself to keeping whatever I can, however I can, short of getting a transplant.

----------


## hiilikeyourbeard

stay on fin for at least a year to see how it's working. 3-4 months in or so you'll probably get a shed (of weak hairs) which is normal.s  thican last a weeks to a few months. then after that you should see your hair fall lessen. the hairs that shed will usually return stronger and thicker. it can take up to a year to see full benefits. i'm getting on fin next week, best of luck to you man

----------


## toastman

If you've already lost that much hair and you're only twenty, I'd say things aren't looking good for you. It is clear you are ultra sensitive to DHT, so although Propecia might slow down your hair loss, you will still be a noticeably balding man by 24-25. Sorry dude

----------


## Parker

Toastman doesn't know what he's talking about.

Your hairloss isn't actually that bad at all yet. Be grateful you're ontop of it long before it's noticeable and while you still look good.


No idea what you mean when you say it's thin. Looks perfect density to me. I don't see any reason to think you've thinned anywhere aside from the obvious recession and very very early stage of crown thinning.

If you're worried about thinning in the future try Caboki. It's a miracle concealer for crown thinning amongst other things.
I had a gigantic bald spot the size of a fist but no one could tell at all because I used Caboki.
You can get a free sample here:
http://www.caboki.com/free.html?gcli...FYdepgodIHwAjw
I'd say you're a Medium Brown like me.

----------


## polarbro

> If you've already lost that much hair and you're only twenty, I'd say things aren't looking good for you. It is clear you are ultra sensitive to DHT, so although Propecia might slow down your hair loss, you will still be a noticeably balding man by 24-25. Sorry dude


 yea i am learning to accept this possibility  :Frown:  

hair still thinning worse and worse, but I did miss 7 days when i forgot to take them on a trip. 

balls and groin area ache a lot. although i am a bit of a hypochondriac about stuff. stopped all MJ use due to gyno on left side  everything else working fine. thinking of starting rogaine, already on the nizoral and i use nioxion hair thinning on the other days.

----------


## JNorton52

> The thinning is starting to get worse. One weird thing Ive noticed is that right before an area will begin to thin, my scalp will get red, itchy, or dandruffy right before. Even though ive tried to take good care of it since I noticed the thinning. Also my hair just feels dry and crappy all the time now, like brittle almost.


 Hey man, don't know if you were able to stop the itching / red bumps yet with the nizoral.  I wouldn't jump to any conclusions about calling this a "DHT itch."  I had the exact same thing happening to me in the beginning of the summer.  I was still waiting for my prescription for fin, and I was freaking out about my excess shedding, accompanied by the red bumps and itching you described.  I then simply made a switch to a dandruff shampoo that I used daily (not nizoral, couldn't find any of that in stock), and it all came to an end.  The shedding also seemed to reduce by 50% (but that was still a lot though lol).

----------


## polarbro

> I think the advice you have been given is good.  Propecia will help maintain you existing hair along with the ketoconazole shampoo.  The corners or you hairline will never regenerate without the help of transplantation.  If you wanted to change the styling of your hair, this should be on the list of options.  I believe the Fue method is the way to go, to minimize scarring and provide a great result.  It is very difficult to regrow hair in the corners of the hairline without transplantion.


 Sigh how disheartening! It seems my hairloss is most aggressive on my hairline. My hair continues to fall out and feels thinner everyday, the crown is starting to go now as well. I am considering starting Rogaine for this. Currently taking tamoxifen as a developed slight gyno after starting Fin but I was also smoking at the time so I figured that mustve tanked my Test. Quit smoking 100% and hoping the tamoxifen works like it has for me before. 


I am really bummed about Fin not being able to restore much on the hairline. I have been on it for almost a month now and my hairline just keeps getting worse. If over the next few years I really wont see much regrowth there I might just come to terms with my baldness and shave it. Hope my head doesnt look weird!

Also, I am wondering what I should do for my next haircut. From earlier picture you can see I could cover it pretty well, but now it is unavoidable as there isnt enough hair left to comb over. Would a shorter milltary cut look better? Or should I just keep growing out my hair? 

Updated pics. Im starting to feel the hair thing on the sides now as well and have included a pic to show it.

----------


## polarbro

still taking my 1mg/day dose and it seems like i can already feel my nipple hurting about a few hours after the dose. i am going to reduce to .5/day to see if that helps at all. but at this point i think i might be done. i already had slight gyno on my right nipple and now its coming in on my left a week after i started propecia. i think i was more susceptible than most people so i think I am the minority but I would rather be bald than have tits. not to mention my hair has only gotten worse since starting, perhaps it was meant to be. :Frown:

----------


## Vic12

I think you should cut it short man. Guy's like Jude Law are much worse off than you and they look damn good with huge receded temples and short hair. I have receded temples and no one says anything because I have good thickness all over the place.

I'm thinking about starting Fin as well. I hope you keep posting about the side effects, I'm a little younger than you and hope I don't shrink my penis. Lol.

----------


## redy

> I think you should cut it short man. Guy's like Jude Law are much worse off than you and they look damn good with huge receded temples and short hair. I have receded temples and no one says anything because I have good thickness all over the place.
> 
> I'm thinking about starting Fin as well. I hope you keep posting about the side effects, I'm a little younger than you and hope I don't shrink my penis. Lol.


 cut the sides short and the top medium-short - go for a textured look with the crew fiber past or whatever and you'll be doing pretty good.

----------


## Vic12

> cut the sides short and the top medium-short - go for a textured look with the crew fiber past or whatever and you'll be doing pretty good.


 Exactly what I do.

Also I actually use the American Crew fiber paste to style, and seriously,  despite being a NW2, I will TELL people I'm losing hair and they'll laugh at me, every single one.

----------


## polarbro

hey all, so unfortunately I think I am going to have to hop off the finasteride. After about a month I have noticed that the gyno in my left nippe is as sensitive as ever and might even be growing. Although I really am not looking forward to being bald this early, I dont want to have puffy nipples/small tits for the rest of my life either. 

For anyone who is reading this and considering going on Fin I will just disclose that my father apparently dealt with gyno and even got surgery for it so I feel like I was MUCH more susceptible to that side effect from the Fin. I noticed no sexual sides when Im with a lady friend but when I sit down to fap I noticed that I will lose my erections much quicker and they arent quite as hard as they used to be. Could be placebo but so long as it still works when it counts I dont think it is a big deal at all. 

I am going to continue with the nizoral and get on 5&#37; rogaine and maybe eek out another year before completely shaving. I would say if you want to save your hair, you have to at least give Fin a shot. I feel more comfortable knowing I tried and read that so long as the gyno is still sensitive and lactating then it is still reversable though SERMs.

Not looking forward to the shed that is about to come  :Frown: . Maybe if I have any hair left by the time my gyno resolves I could start on like .25mg or something? Would that even have any effect? Overall very dissapointed that Fin wasnt for me as I was really planning on commiting to it. Good news is I get to enjoy some nice green again i guess  :Smile:

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Sucks you have to get off of fin, since it is the most effective treatment available.  But yeah, man boobs are worse than being bald.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Sucks you have to get off of fin, since it is the most effective treatment available.  But yeah, man boobs are worse than being bald.


 When I was 20 there was absolutely no effective treatment for MPB.  Not even Rogaine.  Very discouraging.

Hopefully better treatments are around the corner.  Keep in mind that hair restoration physicians performed plug surgeries for decades even though the results were always unsatisfactory.  As a non-physician and a victim of plugs, even I questioned why doctors didn't place individual hairs at least on the hairline. Insufficient research by brilliant minds is the hold up in my opinion.  MPB is a nightmare and I hope to see a life-changing solution before too long.

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
Cole Hair Transplant - Atlanta
Phone 678-566-1011

----------


## polarbro

Alright so I had my haircut and I think it looks a little better.....if anything im glad the annoying thin hairs are out of my eyes for now. My bald spot on top seems to be getting larger so I am planning on starting 5% Rogaine soon and am wondering if anyone has any tips that I should know about? ive done some googling and some people say foam in the AM liquid at night? 

Should I even bother applying it to my hairline/entire head? oh just on the bald spot on top? As for the shedding I know people said that you have to stick with it for a while before you can really know but about how long is that? Would appreciate any tips/ general advice for minox. thx guys.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> Alright so I had my haircut and I think it looks a little better.....if anything im glad the annoying thin hairs are out of my eyes for now. My bald spot on top seems to be getting larger so I am planning on starting 5% Rogaine soon and am wondering if anyone has any tips that I should know about? ive done some googling and some people say foam in the AM liquid at night? 
> 
> Should I even bother applying it to my hairline/entire head? oh just on the bald spot on top? As for the shedding I know people said that you have to stick with it for a while before you can really know but about how long is that? Would appreciate any tips/ general advice for minox. thx guys.


 I remember when I was 14 years old and noticed recession.  I thought the recession would grow larger.  It didn't and my hair receded a little and then just thinned out.  My brother in law had some serious recession in his 20s and it stopped. He's now an old man with the hair he had in his 20s except it's white.  It's difficult to predict future hair loss.  Your mother's father and your father can help you a guesstimate regarding where your hair could go.  During patient consultations at Dr. Cole's office, we use the HairCheck system to help determine future hair loss.  Consultations are free by the way, so if you're going to be in the Atlanta area, call our office for a consult.

According to a recent study, vitamin D3 is supposed to play a positive role in hair growth, some sun exposure helps hair and sunburn has the opposite effect.  Cigarette smoking is bad and according to a study it raises testosterone levels which some doctors believe provides fuel for higher levels of DHT.  Stress is bad but how do you avoid that?  Coffee is good for hair growth.  Much of the studies I mentioned were based upon identical twins.  One was "good" and the other was "bad" when it comes to lifestyle that influences hair growth.

Since MPB is hereditary, studies as the ones mentioned above fall into the category of "Epigenetics"

35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
Cole Hair Transplant
1045 Powers Place
Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
Phone 678-566-1011

----------


## optimisticyouth

> I remember when I was 14 years old and noticed recession.  I thought the recession would grow larger.  It didn't and my hair receded a little and then just thinned out.  My brother in law had some serious recession in his 20s and it stopped. He's now an old man with the hair he had in his 20s except it's white.  It's difficult to predict future hair loss.  Your mother's father and your father can help you a guesstimate regarding where your hair could go.  During patient consultations at Dr. Cole's office, we use the HairCheck system to help determine future hair loss.  Consultations are free by the way, so if you're going to be in the Atlanta area, call our office for a consult.
> 
> According to a recent study, vitamin D3 is supposed to play a positive role in hair growth, some sun exposure helps hair and sunburn has the opposite effect.  Cigarette smoking is bad and according to a study it raises testosterone levels which some doctors believe provides fuel for higher levels of DHT.  Stress is bad but how do you avoid that?  Coffee is good for hair growth.  Much of the studies I mentioned were based upon identical twins.  One was "good" and the other was "bad" when it comes to lifestyle that influences hair growth.
> 
> Since MPB is hereditary, studies as the ones mentioned above fall into the category of "Epigenetics"
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
> Cole Hair Transplant
> 1045 Powers Place
> ...


 My question is, if my mothers father has a full head of hair at 86, and my father had a full head of hear up until he passed away at 33, but his father is seriously bald, what are the odds of me going bald before I reach my 30s? As far as I know, all of my uncles on my fathers side also have good hair in their 40s. 

Is it possible for hair loss to skip my dad and affect me? Thanks!

----------


## 35YrsAfter

The odds are heavily in your favor of not being bald, but in a way, hair loss can have the appearance of a crap shoot.   We had a young man in recently for a consult who had a pattern on top similar to yours except it was more pronounced with a great deal of miniaturized hair.  He told me that he didn't know of any men in his family with hair loss.  Sometimes men can get the MPB gene from a distant relative.

What Norwood category was your grandfather on your father's side?

----------


## amadeus

Rogaine can actually help some people in the hairline, but your best bet would to talk to your doctor about Propecia if you want  to really hold off the balding process in the longer term.

Here's the thing in your case, you have an extremely strong face so you are going to be good looking with or without hair. If you think you can deal with the shaved look eventually, you should just hit the gym, maybe grow some facial hair eventually, and enjoy your life. You look like one of the chosen few who can look as good without hair as you do with it.

Just food for thought.




> Alright so I had my haircut and I think it looks a little better.....if anything im glad the annoying thin hairs are out of my eyes for now. My bald spot on top seems to be getting larger so I am planning on starting 5% Rogaine soon and am wondering if anyone has any tips that I should know about? ive done some googling and some people say foam in the AM liquid at night? 
> 
> Should I even bother applying it to my hairline/entire head? oh just on the bald spot on top? As for the shedding I know people said that you have to stick with it for a while before you can really know but about how long is that? Would appreciate any tips/ general advice for minox. thx guys.

----------


## optimisticyouth

> The odds are heavily in your favor of not being bald, but in a way, hair loss can have the appearance of a crap shoot.   We had a young man in recently for a consult who had a pattern on top similar to yours except it was more pronounced with a great deal of miniaturized hair.  He told me that he didn't know of any men in his family with hair loss.  Sometimes men can get the MPB gene from a distant relative.
> 
> What Norwood category was your grandfather on your father's side?
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
> Cole Hair Transplant
> 1045 Powers Place
> Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
> Phone 678-566-1011
> Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.


 I'm not the original poster on this thread, so the pics in thread aren't mine, but my paternal grandfather is really bald. Like a full-blown NW7.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I'm not the original poster on this thread, so the pics in thread aren't mine, but my paternal grandfather is really bald. Like a full-blown NW7.


 Your grandfather (father's father) was a Norwood 7, but your father had a reasonable head of hair?  How old are you and do you have much hair loss?

----------


## optimisticyouth

> Your grandfather (father's father) was a Norwood 7, but your father had a reasonable head of hair?  How old are you and do you have much hair loss?  
> 
> 35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office
> Cole Hair Transplant
> 1045 Powers Place
> Alpharetta, Georgia 30009
> Phone 678-566-1011
> Please feel free to call or email me with any questions.


 I am 20 and you actually commented on my pics in my thread about taking propecia if you're not balding.

----------


## UK_

So much for all the pro fin comments.

_"yeahhhh mannn just hop on it dudeee an live yow life!!"._

FML.

----------


## polarbro

about a week into the rogaine and i was hoping i wouldnt shed but the hairloss is much worse about exactly where i apply it  :Frown: . will continue with it for about 4 months and hope this just means its working.... 

if there is anything else i can take to help besides propecia please let me know. if i can order it online then I will give it a try as long as its not snake oil or 1000 dollars or something.

----------


## Dan26

I'd consider wounding once a week, perhaps growth factors if people report results (I just started them and the studies are promising)...You could look into RU, but start at a low dose for sure because of your gyno. Some who have sides on fin switch to RU and do ok on it, but some get the same sides as it is an AA and can go systemic.

----------


## polarbro

> I'd consider wounding once a week, perhaps growth factors if people report results (I just started them and the studies are promising)...You could look into RU, but start at a low dose for sure because of your gyno. Some who have sides on fin switch to RU and do ok on it, but some get the same sides as it is an AA and can go systemic.


 sounds good. do you have any comments on the increased shedding? i thought it would be more hairs in the shower but it feels like whatever thickness i had on top is now starting to go as well. i am correct in assuming these would have just fallen out anyways? either way i know quitting won't help so I am going to continue I just didnt know the shed would be so noticeable. 

also is it bad if you dont wash your hair everyday while using rogaine? i only wash my hair about 2x a week with the nizoral.

----------


## itsmyhairs

> sounds good. do you have any comments on the increased shedding? i thought it would be more hairs in the shower but it feels like whatever thickness i had on top is now starting to go as well. i am correct in assuming these would have just fallen out anyways? either way i know quitting won't help so I am going to continue I just didnt know the shed would be so noticeable. 
> 
> also is it bad if you dont wash your hair everyday while using rogaine? i only wash my hair about 2x a week with the nizoral.


 Use Niz twice a week or something like regenepure (sp?) or revita 4 or 5 times a week. 
Minox takes as much as 8 months to get noticeable results from, most people see shedding during the first 3-4 months of use, so don't panic, just keep on using it.

The pro-Fin people will tell you, even upon the penalty of death that side effects are rare, this is complete bs.
EVERYONE who takes fin gets side, even if they refuse to admit it. 
You want results from fin? Prepare to have sides. 

I know 5 people who've taken fin, none of whom expected sides or even done research on the subject, they just jumped right in, so it wasn't a psychosomatic. Including me, that's 6 for 6 with sides.
Yeah, there's a lot of morons out there who claim to get sides by looking at fin or just touching it, or sides from niz shampoo, but that doesn't mean people who get legit sides on fin aren't telling the truth.

You got good hair, it's thick, just a little receded. 
In my experience, it's the diffuse thinners that lose their hair when they're young, not the guys who just get a little recession. 
My hair was like yours at your age and hasn't gotten worse since.

----------


## ppxrare

> Use Niz twice a week or something like regenepure (sp?) or revita 4 or 5 times a week. 
> Minox takes as much as 8 months to get noticeable results from, most people see shedding during the first 3-4 months of use, so don't panic, just keep on using it.
> 
> The pro-Fin people will tell you, even upon the penalty of death that side effects are rare, this is complete bs.
> EVERYONE who takes fin gets side, even if they refuse to admit it. 
> You want results from fin? Prepare to have sides. 
> 
> I know 5 people who've taken fin, none of whom expected sides or even done research on the subject, they just jumped right in, so it wasn't a psychosomatic. Including me, that's 6 for 6 with sides.
> Yeah, there's a lot of morons out there who claim to get sides by looking at fin or just touching it, or sides from niz shampoo, but that doesn't mean people who get legit sides on fin aren't telling the truth.
> ...


 
lmao strong propaganda, dont listen to this bs, ofc there are people who take it with no sides, and thankfully im one of the many/

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> lmao strong propaganda, dont listen to this bs, ofc there are people who take it with no sides, and thankfully im one of the many/


 Most of it is BS.  I think that most people will deal with sides during their first couple of weeks on fin, but for most they will pass.  All this crap going on over the internet about fin sides is just ridiculous.  Let me guess, all 6 of you had ED that was brought on after only a weeks use, and are still dealing with this ED months later.  Oh and it shrunk from 9 inches to only 5 inches now.

----------


## Woodyy

I still don't think your crown looks any worse than it did when you first posted (and by that I mean it looks fine) and you cover the frontal recession well, for I know you could've been an NW1 with normal thickness. 

And although it's probably not an option gyno surgery costs like £1k in some places and will eliminate the possibility of ever getting it again, a decent HT would cost way more and might not even turn out that well.

----------

